# First gun.. 85B or SP-01?



## j-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

Just got my permit and looking for my first pistol. Not looking to carry at this point, just range shooting for now. Heard great things about the CZ75 series, but I'm a lefty so I was looking at the 85B and SP-01 which are both highly recommended.

Is the 85B just the 75B but with ambidextrous controls? If so, would I be better off with this or the SP-01? I've seen many people recommend both, so just looking for a little advice for my needs - range shooting for now. Any opinions would be appreciated.

Also - would there be any reason to have the 85B/SP-01 AND a Jericho "Baby Eagle" or are they too similar? I like the look of both.. maybe one in stainless or maybe get the Jericho in a different caliber after I shoot for a while? Maybe I'm getting ahead of myself 

Thanks.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The 85B has the ambidextrous controls and an adjustable rear sight I believe. I would get the 85 for my first gun, I would always get two if I could afford it. The SP-o1 is a sweet weapon, it is one I will own someday when my skill matches the gun. That is in my perception anyway.

However, If the SP-01 feels best that is the one you should get!!!!

RCG


----------

